# I've gone



## marta12

Olá a todos

Ela caiu e disse:
«I've gone and hurt myself»

Não sei o significado de *I've gone*, neste contexto.

Alguma sugestão, por favor?


----------



## Vanda

Tem mais coisa antes, Martita? Tipo: o que estava sendo dito antes? Onde?


----------



## Outsider

É uma força de expressão. O sentido é próximo de "Pronto, já me magoei!"


----------



## marta12

Não Vanda, não há mais nada antes, só esta expressão depois de ter caído.

Obrigado Outsider.
Pensei que pudesse ser "caí e magoei-me". Gostei da ideia do "pronto"

Obrigado aos dois.


----------



## danielfigfoz

Exactamente, é nesse "tom de chatice".


----------



## marta12

Sim, danielfigfoz, obrigado. Ajudou ainda mais.


----------



## GamblingCamel

Marta, I'll give some examples. Maybe that'll help.



> Oh, I've gone and made a mess.
> Gah - I've gone and done it again!
> I've gone and got myself a good old-fashioned job.
> But now I've gone and thrown it all away.
> 
> I've gone and deleted Windows Installer and I want it back.
> Okay, so now I've gone and hurt my back.
> I've Gone And Made Another Blog
> So now I've gone and got myself all over excited.



~ "Gone and ..." is informal language (as indicated by "Oh, Gah, Okay, So now").
~ Often, it's said after you've done something you regret (_tom de chatice_)
~ It can be a way to hint in an amusing, self-deprecating manner that you're not in control of your life, that you can't help doing the things you do.

~~ And sometimes, it's just a casual, regional way of talking (--> "job, blog" examples).


----------



## Carfer

Nós também temos outra maneira de dizer que até é bem próxima da construção inglesa: _'Lá fui eu eu magoar-me outra vez'_. Tem o mesmo tom de aborrecimento, de auto-reprimenda.


----------



## marta12

Ajudou imenso Gambling. Obrigado!

Olá Carfer!

Neste caso não é a expressão correcta, porque ela foi deitada ao chão
Obrigado!


----------



## GamblingCamel

Carfer said:


> Nós também temos outra maneira de dizer que até é bem próxima da construção inglesa: _'Lá fui eu eu magoar-me outra vez'_.





marta12 said:


> Neste caso não é a expressão correcta, porque ela foi deitada ao chão



Explique por favor.
Eu entendo que "foi deitada ao chão" = "was lying down on the ground".


----------



## marta12

Não Gambling 

Alguém a empurrou e ela caíu, deitaram-na ao chão.


----------



## Johannes

Alguém a empurrou e ela caíu, deitaram-na ao chão. 
Estou com GC, também não entendi.


----------



## marta12

Olá Joannes

Enganei-me. Em vez de vírgula deveria ter posto/

Alguém a empurrou e ela caíu/deitaram-na ao chão

Assim está melhor?


----------



## anaczz

O que a Marta quer dizer com "deitaram-na" é, em legítimo PtBr,  que "jogaram-na" ao chão.


----------



## GamblingCamel

anaczz said:


> O que a Marta quer dizer com "deitaram-na", é, em legítimo PtBr,  que "jogaram-na" ao chão.


Thank you, Professora Ana.
Similar to EN : "I laid him low with a good punch to the jaw."


----------



## Carfer

marta12 said:


> Ajudou imenso Gambling. Obrigado!
> 
> Olá Carfer!
> 
> Neste caso não é a expressão correcta, porque ela foi deitada ao chão
> Obrigado!


 
Olá Marta!
Foi? Não vi nada na frase original que o indique. Como o GC disse, pareceu-me que se trata de auto-censura, logo, com origem num acto próprio. Não vi nenhuma sugestão de que tivesse sido deitada ao chão (para os brasileiros, 'jogada ao chão'). Por isso sugeri o _'Lá fui eu + _infinitivo_',_ que comporta a mesma auto-censura.


----------



## GamblingCamel

This is a very quick + loose translation of Aline Calixto's "Enfeitiçado".
But I think "E lá fui eu" conveys something similar to "Now I've gone and ..."  Am I right or wrong?



> Uma colher de amor purinho / Um burburinho da manhã ...
> E lá fui eu / Pro caldeirão / E lá fui eu / Todo enfeitiçado / Pro seu coração
> 
> A cup of sweet love / The murmuring sounds of morning ..
> And now I've gone / and fallen in love again / straight into the cauldron, bewitched and charmed, straight towards your heart


----------



## marta12

As minhas desculpas Carfer, realmente não pus essa indicação, por não me ter parecido relevante.
Erro meu. Desculpe.

Penso que está correcto Gambling.

Obrigado a todos.


----------



## Carfer

marta12 said:


> As minhas desculpas Carfer, realmente não pus essa indicação, por não me ter parecido relevante.
> Erro meu. Desculpe.
> 
> Penso que está correcto Gambling.
> 
> Obrigado a todos.


 
Oh Marta, por favor, não tem de me pedir desculpa cada vez que eu manifesto alguma discordância! Nem você nem ninguém. Desculpas porquê? Erro porquê? Acabo por ser eu quem fica a pensar que devia ter dado uma formulação diferente à minha resposta.


----------



## marta12

Olá Carfer

Não pedi desculpa pela sua discordância, pedi desculpa porque não ter explicado que ele tinha sido empurrado o que fez as pessoas elaborarem num erro.
Aliás, faz parte de mim pedir desculpa quando acho que errei, como neste caso.


----------



## Outsider

Nesse contexto, acho que se pode dizer:

"Pronto! Lá eu me magoei/aleijei!"


----------



## marta12

também é uma boa sugestão, Outsider.
meu coração balança...


----------



## englishmania

Outsider said:


> Nesse contexto, acho que se pode dizer:
> 
> "Pronto! Lá _eu_ me magoei/aleijei!"


Não sei se estou correcta, mas penso que não se deve colocar o pronome pessoal onde está colocado. Pelo menos a mim não me soa nada bem. Será de mim?  É como "Já me magoei!". Não diria "Já _eu_ me magoei!".


----------



## Outsider

Como neste caso há duas pessoas, uma que empurra e outra que é empurrada, pareceu-me mais natural incluir o pronome. Acho que é o que eu diria na mesma situação. Mas é discutível, claro...


----------



## Phylo

Eu também  digo como a Englishmania.


----------



## marta12

Percebo muito bem a expressão do Outsider. Acho que já a disse umas quantas vezes,embora de outra maneira : Pronto! lá me magoei eu.
No entanto, penso que a Englishmania tem razão, é a forma mais correcta de dizer.

Mais uma vez os meus agradecimentos


----------

